# 2 litters in the madhouse!



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

here is a pic of 2 of my litters happily in the nest together

the buck used for both litters was a blue point siamese. the does were a blue and a seal point siamese.

10 blue babies, 1 blue point siamese, 1 seal point siamese. the siamese only had 2, but she is helping nurse the others as well.










There is a lot of debate as to whether you should let does birth and nurse together. I tend to pair up a breeding trio, then remove the buck. the pair of does always nurse the whole lot of babies just fine and like in this case it can be a bonus with larger litters.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

how do you know whose are whose then?

and how did you know what colors you had already they are still so teeny.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok jessierose

i mated a blue doe and a seal point siamese with a blue point siamese

i got blues off the the blue doe (they carry siam gene)

and a blue point siam and seal point off the siam doe

check out http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html

work it out


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww,sweet babes,Congrats!


----------

